# Nagerschutzdraht



## Trautchen (15. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits, hat von Euch schon mal jemand Nagerschutzdraht verlegt? Wir haben hier reichlich Wühlmäuse - auch in Teich-Baustellen-Nähe. Obwohl mir ein "Fachmann" vom Baumarkt versichert hat, die würden nie im Leben Teichfolie anknabbern, habe ich davor höllisch Angst und auch im Forum schon einige "Opfer" gefunden. Ich überlege die Kosten in Kauf zu nehmen und welchen zu verlegen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand damit schon Erfahrung, macht sich das halbwegs gut oder zum verzweifeln? Würdet Ihr das empfehlen?
Einen schönen Samstagabend noch.
Es grüßt Euch Anke.


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo Anke!

Was ist denn Nagerschutzdraht? Habe ich noch nie gehört...
Und die "normale" Wühlmaus ist nicht in der Lage durch die Folie zu kommen, aber sein großer Amerikanischer Verwanter, die Bisamratte, schon....

Finde das Thema momentan sehr interessant!

Also ich würde die investition unter preislichen gichtspunkten machen.
Vielleicht sind auch 2cm Beton unter der Folie günstiger?


----------



## Burkhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Moin Anke,

ich stehe vor dem selben Problem.Bin gerade beim Teichbau und werde engmaschigen Karnickeldraht als Grundlage einbauen.Der hat eine Maschenweite von 13 mm und wird an den Krümmungen doppelt verlegt.Anschließend 3 cm Sand drauf,500 er Vlies und die 1,5 er EPDM- Folie.
Den Draht gibts in verzinkter Ausführung im Baumarkt und ist preislich vertretbar.
Aber vielleicht hat jemand noch was Anderes auf Lager...... 

HG, Burkhard


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo ihr lieben!

Habe mich nun nochmal, aus eigeninteresse mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt.

Dieser Nagerschutzdraht ist im grunde nichts anderes als unser allseits beliebter Kaninchendraht ausem Baumarkt! 13mm Maschenweite, 0.7mm Stark und Feuerverzinkt.

Allerdings bin ich nun etwas Skeptisch dem ganzen gegenüber.

Eine normale Wühlmaus kommt sicher durch 13mm großes Loch.
Habe aber noch nie gesehen das sie sich durch Teichfolie beist. Das wäre ja ihr sicherer tod, weil schwimmen ist nicht ihre Stärke...

Anders die Bisamratte, große Amerikanische Wühlmaus. Sie buddelt nicht von aussen in den Teich, sondern geht schwimmen und Buddelt sich dann von innen durch die Folie um ein Nest zu bauen und da ist nix an Schutz.

Aber Kaninchendraht/Nagerschutzdraht ist zumindest schonmal ein Anfang...

PS: Kaninchendraht auf der Rolle Feuerverzinkt 6eck 13mm*0.7mm 50cm Breit und 50m Lang kostet 32,92€


----------



## Trautchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hi Martin, bist Du Dir sicher, aß die Mäuse das nicht schaffen? Hier im Forum haben schon ein paar Leute davon berichtet. Ich bin jedenfalls verunsichert. Ich habe aber wiederum auch gelesen, daß die Kautschukfolie von den Biestern in Ruhe gelassen wird - weil die wohl merkwürdig riecht. Ich habe das hier gefunden www.siggi0001.de/html/nagerdraht_teich.html. Mit Beton möchte ich da jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht noch anfangen. Außerdem ist mein Männe von der Buddelei schon ziemlich genervt, wenn ich ihm da jetzt noch sage, daß er noch  2cm Beton draufmachen soll... Das kann ich nicht bringen - damit würde ich zur aktiven Gefährdung des Projektes beitragen... 
Aber mit Dir möchte ich ja auch nicht tauschen, habe von Deinem Problem gelesen... Na Hilfe!!! 
Hallo Burkhard, Karnickeldraht ist  vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich so was wie das oben, oder? Was kostet der denn so? Bei der Rolle Nagerdraht muß man ja für eine Rolle (50m) rund 110 Euronen abdrücken... Ich jedenfalls bin für alle Ideen dankbar...
Es grüßt Euch
Anke


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hiho,
ich glaube nicht das sich Wühlmäuse von aussen an der Folie zu schaffen machen. Ich habe gestern meinen Ufergraben gegraben (siehe Sig.), dabei habe ich am ende des Walles löcher von Erdratten gefunden. Die Viecher halten einen Abstand von min. 50 cm von der Folie/Wasser. Ich denke mal sie spüren/hören das Wasser und den sicheren Tot.
Kein Gang ging näher als 50cm Richtung Teich !

Also, cool bleiben ...

Axel


----------



## Trautchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo Martin, jetzt haben wir uns überschnitten...
Tja, aber wenn der Teich nun mitten auf ihrer Buddelstrecke liegt... und sie mal wissen möchten, was hinter der schwarzen Wand ist.... Überleben werden sie es wohl nicht, aber der Teich ist dann vielleicht trotzdem leer. Nee mal im Ernst, vielleicht würde es ja auch reichen, wenn die den Teich unterhöhlen und dann das Erdreich nachrutscht - bestünde dann nicht die Gefahr, daß die Folie nachgibt und reißt...? Andererseits kann das auch mit Draht passieren... Ich weiß ja auch nicht... Was macht man nur...Werde mal wieder eine Baumarkttour machen. Und eine Wühlmaus kann sich durch durch 13 mm durchquetschen?
Es grüßt Dich 
Anke


----------



## Trautchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo Axel, Du würdest es also riskieren...Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch mal ein Betroffener...
Gruß
Anke


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel, Du würdest es also riskieren...Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch mal ein Betroffener...
> Gruß
> Anke



Ich habe es doch schon Riskiert 

Schau dir die letzten Bilder meines Albums aus der Sig an. Wenn man sich das letzte Bild anschaut, 2m vor Ende des Grabens und 1m nach Anfang waren die dicken Löcher, habe den Hund angesetzt um sich die Viecher zu schnappen, Bauten waren aber leer. Ich konnte genau sehen bis wo sie die Gänge gebaut haben. Beim ausheben des Grabens bin ich auf keine Gänge gestossen.

Axel


----------



## Mink (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Also vom Typ her sind der Nagerschutzdraht aus deinem Link und der Kaninschendraht von Drahtwahren Driller absolut identisch.
Nur der Preis ist die hälfte! *g*
Gibts natürlich auch in 1m Breite.

Suche gerade nach Erfahrungen wie tief die Gänge in die Erde reichen, dann müste man nicht alles auslegen. Aber gegen eine Bisam hilft es trotzdem nicht, es sei denn man macht es auch in den Teich...

Habe auch schon einige male gehört das Wühlmäuse vom Wasser fern bleiben...


----------



## Burkhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Anke, 

weißt Du denn genau um welche Mäuse es sich handelt. Da gibt es einige Arten und Unterarten. Sinds nur kleine Feldmäuse,dürften sie kaum Interesse an der Folie haben. Ich vermute,daß es sich  bei Dir um Schermäuse handelt,welche  allgemein als Wühlmäuse bezeichnet werden. Diese wiederum haben eine Körperlänge  von 12-18 cm ohne Schwanz......also recht groß. Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,daß sie ein Drahtgeflecht  von 13 mm Lochabstand überwinden können. Es sei denn,das Zeug ist verrostet und wird durchgenagt. Aber wie sowas in der Wirklichkeit aussieht,habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann noch jemand seine Beobachtungen einbringen.

LG, Burkhard


----------



## Trautchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo, ich habe noch mal rumgegoogelt und bin mir nicht so sicher, was wir da so alles im Garten haben. Einerseits unterhöhltes Gelände mit Gängen und angehobenem Erdreich aber keine Haufen. An manchen Stellen Löcher - auch ohne Haufen. Komischerweise konnte ich auch bisher noch keine Schäden an Gemüse, Obst und anderen Zierpflanzen feststellen. Die Gänge immer kurz unter der Oberfläche, nie tiefer als 20cm. Ich werde mir die Gänge noch mal genauer ansehen. Habe gelesen, daß die Mause bis max. 1 m tief buddeln. Bis dahin müßte man dann also den Draht auslegen...


----------



## Snyltgäst (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Nagerschutzdraht*

Hallo Anke!

Ich baue selbst gerade einen Teich in meinem Garten.

Da meine beiden Nachbarn schon seit 10- bzw. 5 Jahren
3 Teiche besitzen, mit denen es absolut keine Wühlmaus-Probleme gab 
(obwohl ich sagen muß, daß wir in einer Wühlmausverseuchten Gegend wohnen.
 -Ich hab nicht eine Tulpe mehr im Garten -),
werde ich bei mir auf den Draht verzichten.

Wer kaut schon gerne auf PVC herum?

Beste Grüße Holger


----------

